# International 434/B275



## bigalcoles (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there 

iam new to this forumand could do with some info please. I have just bought an Intrnational 434 diesel for restoration i need some tin work could you tell me if the foot plates are the same as the ones on a B25/B275/B414? i have seen a pair for sale and wondered if they were the same? Thank you in advance.

Alan Coles


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Have a look on Case IH parts web site, you will need to register to use this 

https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/customersignup.php?DealerID=PVA-B5EYB-EXJ

I had a quick look and B275 434 are different part nos and shapes are different on drawing 

Lookunder "Chassis, Seat & Footplates"

This is also agood forum to look at, again you will need to register to use

http://farmingforum.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=21

Good hunting !!


----------

